# Son s'cioppaa



## cieloinfinito

Ciao, amici. 
Questo come sapete e' il titolo di una canzone di Enzo Janacci. Sull'internet c'e' anche un'altra possibilita' di scrivere la frase ("son sciopa"). Non so qual'e' la corretta (magari entrambi). 
Ho letto in un post da qualcuno su Youtube che il significato e' "sono scoppiato" , perche' "s'ciopaa" puo' provenire da "scoppiare". 
Appunto volevo sapere qual'e' il significato della frase. Sento da molti anni questa canzone e ho letto qualche volta che e' dialetto milanese. Magari ci sono milanesi che mi possono aiutare . Grazie mille!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Google è nostro amico

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'importante



> ... impreziosito da pezzi famosi quali _L'importante è esagerare_ e* Son s'cioppàa*.  *Quest'ultima si ispira a una espressione del dialetto milanese, che  significa "non ce l'ho fatta più" o anche "ho perso le staffe"  (letteralmente: sono scoppiato)*, dove si dà voce a uno sbandato che  chiedendo una sigaretta cerca invano di attaccare discorso con altre  persone più in vista di lui, fino a strappare la sigaretta con forza...


----------



## chipulukusu

E' un post interessante Cielo... A prima vista avrei detto che si scrive _sciopaa, _perché non vedevo il senso dell'apostrofo. Ma poi si capisce che l'apostrofo serve per indicare una pausa glottidale (tipica di certo inglese britannico e dell'arabo). Il segno serve per far capire che non si pronuncia _sc_ come in _sci_, ma appunto con una pausa tra _s aspra_ e _c_, usando una combinazione di suoni che non esiste in Italiano ma solo in certi dialetti.


----------



## ohbice

cieloinfinito said:


> Ciao, amici.
> Questo come sapete e' il titolo di una canzone di Enzo Janacci. Sull'internet c'e' anche un'altra possibilita' di scrivere la frase ("son sciopa"). Non so qual'e' la corretta (magari entrambi).
> Ho letto in un post da qualcuno su Youtube che il significato e' "sono scoppiato" , perche' "s'ciopaa" puo' provenire da "scoppiare".
> Appunto volevo sapere qual'e' il significato della frase. Sento da molti anni questa canzone e ho letto qualche volta che e' dialetto milanese. Magari ci sono milanesi che mi possono aiutare . Grazie mille!



So s'ciupaa, nel dialetto del mio paese (si va verso Bergamo e i dialetti si imbastardiscono). Sono scoppiato, non ho più risorse, non ho più energie. Detto per esempio di quando, mentre stai correndo la maratona, ti fermi al km 32. Sei scoppiato. Poi metaforicamente diventa non ce la faccio più, la vita mi ha spompato. Forse alla base di tutto ci sia un'idea di aria che esce come da un palloncino o da una gomma (sono spompato), oppure di un palloncino o di una gomma che scoppiano (scoppiato). Andando ancora più in là, forse c'è un'idea di soffio vitale che ti pompa dall'interno, e se qualcosa non funziona a dovere o ti senti svuotato (so spumpaa) o ti senti scoppiato (so s'ciupaa).
Senza l'apostrofo, in effetti, sarebbe letto come "sono sciupato" (ho faticato troppo, non sto troppo bene, eccetera).
Ciao.
p


----------



## cieloinfinito

Oh, amici, grazie mille! 
Non era facile per me capire dato che ho imparato l'italiano standard (e continuo a farlo, infatti). Quindi il senso di questa frase "son s'ciopaa" e' che il personaggio che canta sta (e'?) in un punto veramente difficile della sua vita. 
Apriró un altro thread per capire un'altra frase di quella mitica canzone. 
Ancora grazie per il vostro gentile aiuto!



chipulukusu said:


> E' un post interessante Cielo... A prima vista avrei detto che si scrive _sciopaa, _perché non vedevo il senso dell'apostrofo. Ma poi si capisce che l'apostrofo serve per indicare una pausa glottidale (tipica di certo inglese britannico e dell'arabo). Il segno serve per far capire che non si pronuncia _sc_ come in _sci_, ma appunto con una pausa tra _s aspra_ e _c_, usando una combinazione di suoni che non esiste in Italiano ma solo in certi dialetti.


Chipulukusu, grazie per la tua spieggazione. Quel suono di cui parli e' veramente molto difficile da prendere. A me suona come "sci", ma deve essere propio perche' non abito in Italia. E' facile per tutti gli italiani sentire questa differenza?


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao Cieloinfinito, onestamente non so dirti se sia difficile da pronunciare per la generalità degli Italiani. Non credo che sia difficile da pronunciare, il fatto è che è una combinazine di suoni che non esiste in italiano; è la _s _di _sigaretta_ seguita da una pausa glottidale e poi dalla _c_ dolce e dalla _i _come in _città._ Nei dialetti italiani ci sono tantissimi suoni che non esistono in italiano; per il dialetto veneto qualcuno ha addirittura inventato delle nuove consonanti 
ll suono di _s'ciopaa_ poi è molto particolare e tipico della Lombardia (mi viene in mente _s'cet_ per ragazzino). Io purtroppo conosco poche lingue, ma questo suono per esempio non esiste in inglese e non esiste neanche in arabo che pure ha una grande varietà di suoni. Non esiste poi nelle comuni lingue zulu e bantu dell'Africa centro meridionale. Esiste nello x_hosa _(credo che fosse la lingua madre di Nelson Mandela, tra l'altro, se non sbaglio). Questa però è una lingua assolutamente diversa da tutte quelle vicine ed ignoro la sua origine. Mi fermo qui perché rischio di andare OT, ma ti ringrazio per il tuo post; ne è scaturita una discussione veramente interessante!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Cieloinfinito!





cieloinfinito said:


> Oh, amici, grazie mille!
> Non era facile per me capire dato che ho imparato l'italiano standard (e continuo a farlo, infatti). Quindi il senso di questa frase "son s'ciopaa" e' che il personaggio che canta sta (e'?) in un punto veramente difficile della sua vita.


 Il senso è stato ben espresso da Paul e Oh, bice. Per capirci, ti propongo un esempio: immagina di essere circondata da molti fanciulli che non la smettono di fare baccano, inoltre hai una tremenda emicrania e stai cercando di capire cosa ti dice il tuo interlocutore; ad un certo punto 'scoppi, esplodi' in un urlo: "BASTA!!! SMETTETELA!" -pausa- "Scusatemi, ma non ce la faccio più e *sono scoppiata*.". Forse è un po' sforzato come esempio, ma credo che renda l'idea. 



cieloinfinito said:


> Chipulukusu, grazie per la tua spieggazione. Quel suono di cui parli e' veramente molto difficile da prendere. A me suona come "sci", ma deve essere propio perche' non abito in Italia. E' facile per tutti gli italiani sentire questa differenza?


 Assolutamente, tutti gli italiani (o quasi) capiscono che chi parla è milanese o lo sta imitando. Il suono è simile alla pronunzia di "s(t)cioppà": prova a pronunziarlo per intero, poi rendi muta la _t_. Così facendo otterrai il fonema in questione.


----------



## ohbice

A me come suono ricorda quello di schweppes (o forse sono io che pronuncio male schweppes ).
Ciao
p


----------



## chipulukusu

oh said:


> A me come suono ricorda quello di schweppes (o forse sono io che pronuncio male schweppes ).
> Ciao
> p



Ciao oh, bice, a me sembra un suono diverso...

Schweppes lo pronununcio con la _sc _di _sci_ seguito dal suono consonantico della _w, _come nell'inglese per _inverno_. Anche questo un suono inesistente in italiano e in inglese.

Ma forse sono IO che pronuncio male Schweppes....


----------



## ohbice

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao oh, bice, a me sembra un suono diverso...
> 
> Schweppes lo pronununcio con la _sc _di _sci_ seguito dal suono consonantico della _w, _come nell'inglese per _inverno_. Anche questo un suono inesistente in italiano e in inglese.
> 
> Ma forse sono IO che pronuncio male Schweppes....



Hai ragione Chipu, mi sono spiegato male. Mi sembra (e volevo dire) che la pausa che c'è in schweppes tra la sc e la w sia assimilabile alla pausa che c'è in s'ciupaa tra la s e la c (qui se dico c come chupa mi aspetto che condividerai ).
Ciao
p


----------



## Montesacro

chipulukusu said:


> E' un post interessante Cielo... A prima vista avrei detto che si scrive _sciopaa, _perché non vedevo il senso dell'apostrofo. Ma poi si capisce che l'apostrofo serve per indicare una pausa glottidale (tipica di certo inglese britannico e dell'arabo). Il segno serve per far capire che non si pronuncia _sc_ come in _sci_, ma appunto con una pausa tra _s aspra_ e _c_, usando una combinazione di suoni che non esiste in Italiano ma solo in certi dialetti.



Non sono d'accordo.
Pausa glottidale? Assolutamente no!
L'apostrofo è in questo caso è un semplice diacritico che serve a indicare che la pronuncia è /stʃɔ'pa/ e non /ʃɔ'pa/.
La combinazione /stʃ/è certamente molto insolita in italiano, anzi rarissima, ma non può dirsi inesistente (a tal proposito qui due righe dal sito Treccani su s-cervellato).


----------



## ohbice

s+ʧ, vedo. Scusa ma stʃ non si può leggere 


ps: prendendo spunto dal contributo di Montesacro, aggiungo che "La pronuncia divisa _s + c_ nelle voci composte, pure frequente in Alta Italia (es. _scervellato_ ‹_s__č__e_-›, _discentrare_ ‹_dis__č__e_-›), è invece una pronuncia dovuta a una tendenza analogica: ma in italiano il nesso fonetico _s__č_ è comunemente ammesso solo in incontri di parole (es. _gius civile_), nell’interno di parola si ha sempre _š_ (es. _scervellato_ ‹_š__e_-›, _discentrare_ ‹_di__šš__e-_›, con lo stesso suono di _scilinguato_, _discettare_); qualche eccezione è tuttavia possibile per alcuni composti dotti (per es., _discinesìa_ ‹_dis__č__i_-›), che sarebbero altrimenti difficilmente analizzabili.". 
In pratica il Signor Treccani ci sta dicendo che pronunciamo s'ciupaa nel modo sbagliato  (http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/c-c/)


----------



## Montesacro

Dici? Che pignoleria...


----------



## ohbice

Non so, forse sono pignolo... o forsi soo un poo s_č_iupaa , ma io la t non la pronuncio


----------



## chipulukusu

Montesacro said:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Pausa glottidale? Assolutamente no!
> L'apostrofo è in questo caso è un semplice diacritico che serve a indicare che la pronuncia è /stʃɔ'pa/ e non /[/7FONT]ʃɔ'pa/.
> La combinazione /stʃ/è certamente molto insolita in italiano, anzi rarissima, ma non può dirsi inesistente (a tal proposito qui due righe dal sito Treccani su s-cervellato).



Evidentemente sono le miei origini "terrone" che mi impediscono di pronunciare s'ciopaa senza pausa glottidale... in compenso riesco a dire _psi_cologia! 
A dire il vero, provando non mi sembra impossible pronunciare s'ciopaa senza pausa glottidale, ma a me fa l'effetto di rendere troppo lunga la s iniziale... devo andare a scuola di milanese


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Nota di moderazione:*
> Non trasformiamo questa discussione in una serie di commenti sulla PRONUNCIA di un termine DIALETTALE per favore (a maggior ragione se non è neppure il vostro dialetto..)
> Grazie


----------



## aristogitone

Non vedo questa difficoltà di pronuncia. Come pronunci il contrario di "centrato" = "scentrato", tu pronuncerai "sciopaa".


----------

